# Husband Vs. Dog



## longlastingmarriage (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello. I need help. We have a friend who has a dog, this sheepadoodle is only 5 months old but big and hyper. These friends and my husband decided on going on a road trip which will take 6 hours in a car, and they want to bring the dog along. I am not completely a dog person, I can pet them but I don’t like getting licked by them nor do I like it when my husband gets licked by him which he doesn’t mind. The reasons I don’t want to go is because I don’t know how hyper the dog will be and my husband doesn’t understand that I don’t like it when he lets the dog lick him. My husband thinks I am being unreasonable. Please help me sort this out.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Just say you are not going on this trip with this dog on it. You'll look like a jerk, but hey, at least you won't have to put up with it.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

You have every right to not want or let the dog lick you. Whether the dog licks your husband is none of your business, that's for him to deal with if he doesn't like it.

Just tell them you'll sit it out and wish them a great time. Don't say its because of the dog or you'll look like a total *****.

Or, just take your own car.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Could you go and just not sit near the dog? Or go in seperate cars?.
BTW the dog is just a puppy, so he will be lively. Doesnt make him hyper. 
Why does it matter to you if the dog licks your husbands face? He clearly likes dogs.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

What does the dog licking your husband have to do with you? I don't understand....


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

A "sheepadoodle"? Really?? Can we just call it what it is? It's a mutt with a high pricetag for being a "designer dog". People who tend to get any of the "doodle" variety generally don't know how, or don't bother, to train their precious $3000 mutt. They also don't realize they are usually 2+ high energy breeds mixed together, not some magical new breed. 

As for you, why does it matter if the dog goes? I assume you will be in an SUV, since there is no other way to fit 4+ people and a dog. Put the dog in the back, and it can't get to you. It should be in a crate anyway but I'm assuming they didn't crate train him. If you are sleeping in a hotel, sleep in different rooms. 

You _are_ being unreasonable. It's not your call if your husband wants to let a dog _lick_ him... Seriously, controlling much?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bobert said:


> A "sheepadoodle"? Really?? Can we just call it what it is? It's a mutt with a high pricetag for being a "designer dog". People who tend to get any of the "doodle" variety generally don't know how, or don't bother, to train their precious $3000 mutt. They also don't realize they are usually 2+ high energy breeds mixed together, not some magical new breed.
> 
> As for you, why does it matter if the dog goes? I assume you will be in an SUV, since there is no other way to fit 4+ people and a dog. Put the dog in the back, and it can't get to you. It should be in a crate anyway but I'm assuming they didn't crate train him. If you are sleeping in a hotel, sleep in different rooms.
> 
> You _are_ being unreasonable. It's not your call if your husband wants to let a dog _lick_ him... Seriously, controlling much?


To be fair the dog is only 5 months old so of course will be lively. He is just a puppy. I have had 5 rescue dogs and have never seen the point of using a crate, except in a car if you have the room.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> To be fair the dog is only 5 months old so of course will be lively. He is just a puppy. I have had 5 rescue dogs and have never seen the point of using a crate.


Dogs should be in crates while driving. I don't care what people do in their home (I don't crate at home), but if you get in a car accident guess where your dog is? Through the windshield and 20' up on the highway. Or squished because they were in a crumple zone. Or you become their airbag while they become a 2500 pound projectile. There are safety harnesses that clip into the seatbelt, but most are not safety tested and therefore, are trash.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Just don't go. 

I don't like dogs licking either. I guess no one has ever seen a dog lick their butt and then go straight for someone's face. I'm not kissing that face.


----------



## Donny69 (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm sort of with you and Blondilocks. My Chihuahua loves to come up and lick my hands right after obsessively licking her own behind and genitalia. Gross... maybe you could just politely decline and find something else to do. Six hours in a car? Sounds like you might be the one stuck in the back seat with it too.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bobert said:


> Dogs should be in crates while driving. I don't care what people do in their home (I don't crate at home), but if you get in a car accident guess where your dog is? Through the windshield and 20' up on the highway. Or squished because they were in a crumple zone. Or you become their airbag while they become a 2500 pound projectile. There are safety harnesses that clip into the seatbelt, but most are not safety tested and therefore, are trash.


I have never actually had a car that is large enough for a crate for a larger dog.


----------

